# Where can I find FreeBSD graphics driver spec?



## minkyu_lee (Mar 2, 2016)

For some reason, I have to find specs (or requirements) for FreeBSD graphics driver.

I know that NVIDIA is providing FreeBSD accelerated drivers, but I don't know what spec NVIDIA driver met for FreeBSD.

I hope someone will tell me where can I find it... (or exactly what they are...)


----------



## minkyu_lee (Mar 2, 2016)

In brief, what spec should be met to be used as graphics driver of FreeBSD?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 2, 2016)

What kind of specifications are you looking for? These drivers have more to do with Xorg than with FreeBSD specifically.


----------



## minkyu_lee (Mar 2, 2016)

SirDice said:


> What kind of specifications are you looking for? These drivers have more to do with Xorg than with FreeBSD specifically.


um... about minimum requirements for being graphics driver of FreeBSD...? I have no words to explain it.. sorry.


----------



## Maxnix (Mar 2, 2016)

minkyu_lee,
If I understand correctly, you want to know which is the right driver to download for you card, right?
In this case, I think x11/nvidia-driver should be the right one (Note: you can install these drivers from ports, there is no need to download them from vendors' site).

However, knowing which NVidia card you have would help.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 2, 2016)

For x86
http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/FreeBSD-x86/275.28/README/index.html

For 64 bit
http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/FreeBSD-x86_64/352.30/README/index.html


----------



## minkyu_lee (Mar 3, 2016)

Maxnix said:


> minkyu_lee,
> If I understand correctly, you want to know which is the right driver to download for you card, right?
> In this case, I think x11/nvidia-driver should be the right one (Note: you can install these drivers from ports, there is no need to download them from vendors' site).
> 
> However, knowing which NVidia card you have would help.


For the first, I really thank you for carefully trying to understand me.

Unfortunately, what I really want to know is not graphics drivers FreeBSD can use but 'SPECIFICATIONS or REQUIREMENTS' FreeBSD graphics drivers must have.


----------



## minkyu_lee (Mar 3, 2016)

drhowarddrfine said:


> For x86
> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/FreeBSD-x86/275.28/README/index.html
> 
> For 64 bit
> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/FreeBSD-x86_64/352.30/README/index.html


I'll check it up. Thanks.


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Mar 3, 2016)

minkyu_lee said:


> For some reason...



"Some reason" is the worst reason.  It would better help people direct you to the information you need if you actually explained what you intend to do with that information.


----------

